# Greek Tortoise Hatchlings



## egyptiandan (Aug 4, 2010)

Here we go 
Antakyan

















Antakyan/Golden cross








Antakyan/Jordanian cross









Danny

Jordanian








Golden
















Caspian








Turkish ibera









Danny

Libyan









Danny


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 4, 2010)

oh wow!!! this is an excellent thread!!! i love it!!! thanks so much for posting this. Now I think I might know the difference finally!

are you able to also post plastron shots or are they too young to show the differences?


----------



## LadyGreek (Aug 4, 2010)

WOW!!! LOOK AT ALL THE PRETTY GREEK BABIES!!!! 
Send them ALL to me Danny!!! Everything Tortoise in my world revolves around "THE GREEKS!!!" Hints my name! ~Hehe!
Flawless, Beautiful, and simply Perfect!!! Great job Danny!!!!


----------



## stells (Aug 4, 2010)

They are great Danny xxxxx

Not as pretty as my babies though


----------



## Kristina (Aug 4, 2010)

I want the Antakyan/Jordanian cross! AWWWWW!!!!

They are all so stinking cute


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Aug 4, 2010)

I want one.lol


----------



## CyberianHusky (Aug 4, 2010)

If I could pull it off I would take one of each. But if I had to pick only one Id go for the Golden.


----------



## -JM (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh. My. Gawwwd. Those are so cute, I might just die. 
Seriously. A.d.o.r.a.b.l.e.

Thank you SO much for sharing this! It made my evening!


----------



## 85hardy (Aug 4, 2010)

They are all beautiful.


----------



## motero (Aug 4, 2010)

WOW!


----------



## Candy (Aug 4, 2010)

Don't let Meg see these or she'll end up with another one of yours Danny and I know that she's been considering getting a Redfoot.


----------

